# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  My frogs stink

## sasha0

I got pair of frogs a week ago.  They were in 12'' round plastic enclosure. Couple days ago I moved them to 12''x12''x12'' glass tank with mash top. Substrate is exo-terra forest moss. I replace water daily. They seem content. They ate crickets and one butterworm each. One of them sounds like quiet tribble (if you are Star Trek fan).  They spend the most of the time in the water, but here and there they will climb on things and circle the tank. 

They stink really bad. Everything they touch, plastic plants, water, substrate .. starts to smell.  It is horrid acidic smell and I do not think it is something I can get used to it. They are not my only pet and I do not think I am overly sensitive. 

I am trying to convince myself that they are just stressed because of environment change and that the smell will eventually go away. Please tell me I am not wrong.

----------


## Croak

It sounds to me as though your habitat is going through a bacterial cycle, not unlike what fish tanks go through at initial setup. What you are smelling could be ammonia from the frogs' waste which hasn't been converted into nitrates yet. I have always dealt with this by adding some bedding from an established, healthy tank into my new tank in order to add nitrifying bacteria to the new bedding. I have also added wild moss to new tanks instead, and I have never had any issues with it. I'm a new member here though, so I don't yet know what the most popular/dominant beliefs are on this particular forum.

----------


## sasha0

Thank you for the idea. I brought it up this at local pet store and they gave me some "bacteria".  I hope it will make the difference.  If not, I will mix in some moss from the enclosure hosing my water dragon.

----------


## Croak

I hope it works! No fun having a pet you can't stand to be around.  :Frown:

----------


## Daniel

> It sounds to me as though your habitat is going through a bacterial cycle, not unlike what fish tanks go through at initial setup. What you are smelling could be ammonia from the frogs' waste which hasn't been converted into nitrates yet. I have always dealt with this by adding some bedding from an established, healthy tank into my new tank in order to add nitrifying bacteria to the new bedding. I have also added wild moss to new tanks instead, and I have never had any issues with it. I'm a new member here though, so I don't yet know what the most popular/dominant beliefs are on this particular forum.


I LOVE your approach!  :Smile:  That type of setup is called a "bio-active" setup in the hobby.

----------



----------


## kroberts009

when my firebellies had moss in their enclosures as the main substrate, mine too also smelled. lol and its kind of like a musky drainage ditch odor. (for lack of a better choice in description).

from moss, i went to a large polished stone - 80% filtered water combo.
to the a solid eco earth based bottom with large bowls for soaking


hopefully things balance themselves out soon!

----------

